# 1967 Harmony H-15 Bobkat



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey, another guitar from my collection, this time up is my steal of a deal 67' Harmony Bobkat! Love this guitar! Just messin' around here with my new Epiphone Valve Jr head, into my 70's 2x12 Silvertone cab I had sitting around collecting dust for years.

I played at three different volumes, 10 o'clock, 1 o'clock and all the way up.

The Bobkat and the Valve Jr team up nicely........small in size but big in sound!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEABx8vj8OM


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks nice. What's that hanging from the bridge?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks, bobkats were not made with a string ground, so its just a make shift ground attached to the end of my cable that I can hook onto my guitars needing ground without doing anything thats on there indefinately and ugly looking all the time insted of just while I play it.


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks real cool natural like that! I'm assuming this one's had the paint sanded off?

Much mellower sound there on the low gain settings than I'd imagined - still plenty of keerang too. 


I kick myself every time I see one of these. -- I found one, last summer, spray pained white and screwed to the side of a guy's garage. Tried to get him to sell it to me, but he wouldn't, saying "it's art". Told him I'd give him another guit for the wall and he agreed. Came back the next week after picking up the ol' Stella acousti-crapper from my parents place and the Bobkat was gone. He says "didn't I already give that to you?" Nope. Somebody else showed up with a trade ahead of me. Ouch, so close. 
Somebody else in my neighbourhood must appreciate junk-o guitars. Wonder who it is?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, this one is sweet, and indeed the paint has been stripped, I like the look of it, so I'm gonna leave it that way.

Weird story with this one, I got it 6 or so months ago, it came up on a local ad and it was "best offer" it was there afew days bofore I offered $100, though I had to wait afew days before I got paid, she said she'd take it if no one comes to get it before me. So the day comes where I get paid and I check the ad again to contact her and it said it was sold, so I was like DAMN! Anyway I contacted her to be sure, it took her a couple days to respond..... she still had it and said to me, it's an old guitar made cheaply and not great sounding like "today's" guitars and I'd probably not be happy with it, and said she'd take no less than $60 for it  so she talked ME down to $60. 

I picked it up that night, got it, its in great shape, mint aside from the paint being stripped, it came with its original case and cord. She said it sat in a closet since the 80's. 

Gotta love deals like that


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Really nice stuff. Love that guitar. I've got a Tele I threw those two pickups in. quite the combo.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

My first guitar was one of those, under the Holiday brand name. I sold it in 1974 for 25 bucks when I graduated to a Fender, thinking, "Why would I ever need two electric guitars?" (Ha ha!) 

The BobKat was a great little guitar. I wish I still had mine. I used to see a few around for sale at Song Bird and Capsule and always thought about grabbing one. Probably should have; I haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice. A natural finish always looks good and that one is no exception!


----------

